# An overheard conversation between several cheating women



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yesterday evening I was minding my own business in a public place checking my emails and/or playing Farm Heroes Saga, when several woman of early to late middle age began talking behind me very loudly.

They had all, it transpired, cheated on their ex-partners.

What everyone in the vicinity learnt was that: Their cheating was not their fault it was all the fault of their ex-husbands.

One was particularly bitter that her former in-laws had a poor opinion of her.

They all glossed over the affects the cheating and divorces had all their children.

They were all entitled to something or another.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is cheating sort of the norm with British women Matt?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Is cheating sort of the norm with British women Matt?


Well, not that I am aware of, no.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Why in the hell would two chick discuss such shady sh1t in public?

It says a lot about society when a couple of grown women can discuss such unhealthy behavior in public......but then again in their phucked up heads...they didn't do a damb thing wrong.

They lied , decieved, betrayed and commited adultory...yet its someone elses fault for their character....or lack of!!!!!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

the guy said:


> Why in the hell would two chick discuss such shady sh1t in public?
> 
> It says a lot about society when a couple of grown women can discuss such unhealthy behavior in public......but then again in their phucked up heads...they didn't do a damb thing wrong.
> 
> They lied , decieved, betrayed and commited adultory...yet its someone elses fault for their character....or lack of!!!!!!


It's worse. There were four of them.

All fairly upper class, too, sounded like they were professionals.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

The state-of-mines...No conscience, no insight, no judgement nor decision-making ability, only unless, of course, it concerns their below-the-waist anatomy because that's exactly where their brains are. Send them on safari to Nigeria now.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> One was particularly bitter that her former in-laws had a poor opinion of her.


Awwww the poor thing.:rofl:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW! All I can say. You must have been flabbergasted. How did you feel? Amazed, disgusted? I probably would have been laughing loudly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If is was there I would have raised my index finger and my for finger to my mouth and flicked my tongue between them......but thats just me.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> It's worse. There were four of them.
> 
> All fairly upper class, too, sounded like they were professionals.


They usually cheat in packs, men are the same way.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Yesterday evening I was minding my own business in a public place checking my emails and/or playing Farm Heroes Saga, when several woman of early to late middle age began talking behind me very loudly.
> 
> They had all, it transpired, cheated on their ex-partners.
> 
> ...


It would be fun to see the chats or emails or social media between active cheaters. What will get your goat is how much Teflon coated they are and impervious to a non-cheaters opinion. How slick and smooth and they won't give up that lie till they die.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

the guy said:


> They lied , decieved, betrayed and commited adultory...yet its someone elses fault for their character....or lack of!!!!!!


They should join TAM.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Next time you are at a social gathering or public place walk around and really listen. You would be amazed at what people will talk about. We tune so much of it out in our daily lives as background noise.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> WOW! All I can say. You must have been flabbergasted. How did you feel? Amazed, disgusted? I probably would have been laughing loudly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trust me. My gasted had never been more flabbered!:rofl:

I was stunned and quietly amused.

Despite it all, I got a good score on Farm Heroes Saga.:smthumbup:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

the guy said:


> If is was there I would have raised my index finger and my for finger to my mouth and flicked my tongue between them......but thats just me.


:rofl:


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I would have stood up and said, "why does a decent moral man have to listen to four wh0res discuss their war stories in public?By the way, sounds like you all got dumped" and strode off.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well at least the talking rubbish didn't negatively impact the important issue, that is scoring well on farm heroes! Good job Matt!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> I would have stood up and said, "why does a decent moral man have to listen to four wh0res discuss their war stories in public?By the way, sounds like you all got dumped" and strode off.


Another option is a quick pic of them and post the same convo to Facebook, see if anyone knows them. I like a good social media shaming. ;-)

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Is cheating sort of the norm with British women Matt?





MattMatt said:


> Well, not that I am aware of, no.


Globally, female-infidelity is on the rise in general (Facebook, smart-phones) - UK is no exception.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> I would have stood up and said, "why does a decent moral man have to listen to four wh0res discuss their war stories in public?By the way, sounds like you all got dumped" and strode off.


It was my wife's workplace, so I remained a silent, lurking observer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Yesterday evening I was minding my own business in a public place checking my emails and/or playing Farm Heroes Saga, when several woman of early to late middle age began talking behind me very loudly.
> 
> They had all, it transpired, cheated on their ex-partners.
> 
> ...


MM, did you expect anything different?


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

I mean, this is not that surprising. There are a lot of shallow, vapid people out there. Just think Celebrity Housewives. 

What would be great is if they hadn't seen you and you could re-enter the restaurant with your phone and make it beep more and more as you got closer and closer to them. Then you could exclaim, "Sweet, this **** finder app works!".


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

It's a shame you didn't shoot some video of it with a smart phone. That would have made for a great YouTube post. 

I hope your wife does not associate with this bunch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

treyvion said:


> They usually cheat in packs, men are the same way.


I actually buy this theory too.

not only cheat, but behave similar to the pack they run with. When my wife needed "space", I suspected a EA. I also thought I wasnt getting a full story. My wife confided in 2 of her friends who had marriages fall apart and may have begun fishing around for new partners before thier marraige was over. It was really interesting because my wife didn't confide in any of her friends with marriages still in tact. She was looking for confirmation of her behavior (be it needing space or having a EA).

I think spouses behave similar to those closest to them. I have section of friends who hang out a lot and have all cheated millions of times. I have another section of friends who hang out and have never cheated. And with those friends who cheated, they are super open about it and are not afraid to brag and chat about it wherever.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Cheates hanging out together, that certainly fit my experience as well 

I wondered At the time if they did so to make each other feel better about it The everybody does it excuse 

I guess birds of a feather really do fock together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> They usually cheat in packs, men are the same way.





treyvion said:


> It would be fun to see the chats or emails or social media between active cheaters.


Actually, I do have some real-world experience with seeing the emails and texts between several cheating male friends. For a time before our divorce, I monitored my then-husband's emails and phone. As it turns out, a handful of his buddies were also serial cheaters. Basically, they talked about cheating like it was last night's game, complete with virtual high-fives, check-ins to update the group about each new encounter, and conversations on ways to improve the experience and better avoid getting caught. 

Interestingly, while they would all complain about their wives (no fun, b!tchy, etc.), most of them also reported to one another or the group at large at some point (even frequently in some cases) that they were happily married. There seemed to be no real connection in any of their minds between their cheating and their marriages. It was a hobby, a sport, a secret-but-not thing they did openly among themselves. All of them seemed to operate on the premise that anything they did was absolutely 100% fine, as long as their wives didn't find out. "Out of sight, out of mind" and "What she doesn't know won't hurt her" were not just clichés, but the truths they lived by. 

Oh, and they were all also sharing intimate/naughty pictures of both their wives _and_ various OW with one another. Somehow, I found that even more disturbing than their conversations.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Actually, I do have some real-world experience with seeing the emails and texts between several cheating male friends. For a time before our divorce, I monitored my then-husband's emails and phone. As it turns out, a handful of his buddies were also serial cheaters. Basically, they talked about cheating like it was last night's game, complete with virtual high-fives, check-ins to update the group about each new encounter, and conversations on ways to improve the experience and better avoid getting caught.
> 
> Interestingly, while they would all complain about their wives (no fun, b!tchy, etc.), most of them also reported to one another or the group at large at some point (even frequently in some cases) that they were happily married. There seemed to be no real connection in any of their minds between their cheating and their marriages. It was a hobby, a sport, a secret-but-not thing they did openly among themselves. All of them seemed to operate on the premise that anything they did was absolutely 100% fine, as long as their wives didn't find out. "Out of sight, out of mind" and "What she doesn't know won't hurt her" were not just clichés, but the truths they lived by.
> 
> Oh, and they were all also sharing intimate/naughty pictures of both their wives _and_ various OW with one another. Somehow, I found that even more disturbing than their conversations.


Pics of their wives, too? Jesus, these guys are human trash. Their wives are like meat to them. There must be some unspoken code about not cheating with each other's wives. Wonder how long that will hold out. 

This is a bit of an issue with TAM.. we have cheaters from all walks of life. It's hard to distinguish what's what sometimes. They can't all be lumped together.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rowan said:


> Actually, I do have some real-world experience with seeing the emails and texts between several cheating male friends. For a time before our divorce, I monitored my then-husband's emails and phone. As it turns out, a handful of his buddies were also serial cheaters. Basically, they talked about cheating like it was last night's game, complete with virtual high-fives, check-ins to update the group about each new encounter, and conversations on ways to improve the experience and better avoid getting caught.
> 
> Interestingly, while they would all complain about their wives (no fun, b!tchy, etc.), most of them also reported to one another or the group at large at some point (even frequently in some cases) that they were happily married. There seemed to be no real connection in any of their minds between their cheating and their marriages. It was a hobby, a sport, a secret-but-not thing they did openly among themselves. All of them seemed to operate on the premise that anything they did was absolutely 100% fine, as long as their wives didn't find out. "Out of sight, out of mind" and "What she doesn't know won't hurt her" were not just clichés, but the truths they lived by.


Damn. Did you happen to forward the e-mails to the other guys' wives?



Rowan said:


> Oh, and *they were all also sharing intimate/naughty pictures of both their wives and various OW with one another.* Somehow, I found that even more disturbing than their conversations.


Double damn.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That seems pretty consistent with what I have read about cheating, Rowan: men tend to cheat for sexual reasons, and can still be very happy with their wives. Women tend to cheat for emotional reasons.

Why Women Cheat: Emotional & Physical Reasons


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

The word emotional is misleading. 

It makes it sound like they are home depressed from neglect. Or that they are yearning for something different in their lives.

The emotion is often "This guy makes me go 'hmm' but only my husband should make me go hmm.. Therefore, I must not love my husband anymore."


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn. Did you happen to forward the e-mails to the other guys' wives?


I didn't. Mostly because the way I'd obtained those emails from my then-husband's work email account was not entirely legal. His place of employment was a big factor in that decision.  

I had no proof to send, but did send anonymous warnings to each of the wives in question. It seemed the best option at the time.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

workindad said:


> It's a shame you didn't shoot some video of it with a smart phone. That would have made for a great YouTube post.
> 
> I hope your wife does not associate with this bunch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, they were visiting the premises.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> I would have stood up and said, "why does a decent moral man have to listen to four wh0res discuss their war stories in public?By the way, sounds like you all got dumped" and strode off.


They got dumped, but they got their money. In their mind they can't lose.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> It was my wife's workplace, so I remained a silent, lurking observer!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh sheezus. Not a great environment for your wife given her track record.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

jld said:


> That seems pretty consistent with what I have read about cheating, Rowan: men tend to cheat for sexual reasons, and can still be very happy with their wives. Women tend to cheat for emotional reasons.
> 
> Why Women Cheat: Emotional & Physical Reasons


I cheated for emotional reasons. I think there's probably more of that happening with men than might be realised.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I cheated for emotional reasons. I think there's probably more of that happening with men than might be realised.


100% true.

I have one friend who I think is a threat to cheat. His wife told him they just feel like roomates living together. His wife neglects the fact that this guy is in great physical shape. He said his wife complains about the kids and how stressful it is etc etc. Whether or not hes holding his weight, i dont know. 

I do know that he is one pretty girl, one attentive pretty girl away from cheating. He finds his wife attractive, but hes feels distant from her.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

BostonBruins32 said:


> 100% true.
> 
> I have one friend who I think is a threat to cheat. His wife told him they just feel like roomates living together. His wife neglects the fact that this guy is in great physical shape. He said his wife complains about the kids and how stressful it is etc etc. Whether or not hes holding his weight, i dont know.
> 
> I do know that he is one pretty girl, one attentive pretty girl away from cheating. He finds his wife attractive, but hes feels distant from her.


Many men will cheat for the reasons that women "used" to.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Who cares, cheaters suck, period.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Yesterday evening I was minding my own business in a public place checking my emails and/or playing Farm Heroes Saga, when several woman of early to late middle age began talking behind me very loudly.
> 
> They had all, it transpired, cheated on their ex-partners.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Did you get their phone numbers?


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> It's worse. There were four of them.
> 
> All fairly upper class, too, sounded like they were professionals.


Or they appeared upper class because they are living the high life off their ex BS alimony.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

workindad said:


> I guess birds of a feather really do *fock* together
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Intentional? Funny either way.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

vellocet said:


> Who cares, cheaters suck, period.


Among other things.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Healer said:


> Sweet. Did you get their phone numbers?


Hell, no.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Healer said:


> Intentional? Funny either way.


In general, my spelling does suck, but this one was intentional.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Quote: "Well, his family still haven'r forgiven me for what I did to their David. They think I belong in Hell for what I did to him."

I thought: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

But I said nothing, not wanting to blow my cover.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

I would have turned around and introduce myself as a betrayed spouse, made small talk and acted like I totally understood them, that I didnt blame them...then I would let it slip that I have been in and out of jail, they keep trying to pin the disappearance of my cheating ex on me, but without a body and weapon, they cant, yay me...then turned around and went about my day


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Is cheating sort of the norm with British women Matt?


It's the knickers. Any woman who refers to her panties as "knickers" has to have a naughty streak a mile wide.:rofl:


----------



## Finder (Aug 12, 2014)

I find it more alarming on easily guys talk about cheating to people they barley know. 

At my last company one guy I knew for a few weeks told me about a couple of times when he cheated on his wife like it was no big deal. Sometimes 10 of us would hang out in a group and cheating would come up often and they all just assumed that everyone would keep it secret. 
I had another group of friends from work and although they said they wouldn't cheat on their wives it's apparently okay to sleep with married women if they're single. 

I think it's actually rare to find men who don't want to cheat on their wives. In my experience roughly 30% say that they don't want to cheat, and I bet even less of them would live up to their word if they were given the opportunity.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> It's the knickers. Any woman who refers to her panties as "knickers" has to have a naughty streak a mile wide.:rofl:


Ah. The are they knickers or are they panties divide?

We haven't cracked that one, yet.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> It's worse. There were four of them.
> 
> All fairly upper class, too, sounded like they were professionals.


Perhaps in certain circles betraying is chic.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Let me tell you about my friend. She cheated on her husband, divorced him, is taking half his pension, has now hooked up with the man cheated with, formed a domestic partnership, latched on to his lavish union benefits and health care, will get half his pension. Her mom is a widow, sleeping with two men and got both of them to sign over most of their assets to her. Her aunt did the same thing and even figured out how to snatch the house out from under the children of her domestic partner who died intestate while she drives around in a new Rolls Royce.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Let me tell you about my friend. She cheated on her husband, divorced him, is taking half his pension, has now hooked up with the man cheated with, formed a domestic partnership, latched on to his lavish union benefits and health care, will get half his pension. Her mom is a widow, sleeping with two men and got both of them to sign over most of their assets to her. Her aunt did the same thing and even figured out how to snatch the house out from under the children of her domestic partner who died intestate while she drives around in a new Rolls Royce.


These are crooks.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> They had all, it transpired, cheated on their ex-partners.
> 
> What everyone in the vicinity learnt was that: Their cheating was not their fault it was all the fault of their ex-husbands.



I'd sit there in silent disgust, or at most might ask to be moved to a different table.

But wouldn't it feel good, if one didn't care to draw attention to themselves, to have just turned around and said:

"Could you entitlement princesses that want to blame your bad behavior on your Xs and/or other people please just eat your order of shut the fk up, then for desert have a shut the f**kupcake?, Thank you"


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd make a theatrical show of sniffing the air and say "Tide must be out."

-ol' 2long


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

vellocet said:


> I'd sit there in silent disgust, or at most might ask to be moved to a different table.
> 
> But wouldn't it feel good, if one didn't care to draw attention to themselves, to have just turned around and said:
> 
> "Could you entitlement princesses that want to blame your bad behavior on your Xs and/or other people please just eat your order of shut the fk up, then for desert have a shut the f**kupcake?, Thank you"


I was sat round the corner from them, behind a rather large pillar. I doubt they noticed I was there.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I was sat round the corner from them, behind a rather large pillar. I doubt they noticed I was there.


Probably didn't notice anyone was there. probably too busy admiring themselves in their compact mirrors.


----------



## SevenYears (Jun 23, 2014)

I work in an office where its mostly women. About 90%. A lot of the people I work with happily talk about cheating or treating their partners like garbage. Obviously they think that this is ok and sometimes really funny. 

One example is a lass who had cheated on her partner a few times. She even did it once when he was asleep in the other room. All the women on the team went on about how she deserved better and she at last dumped him. About 6 months later she was out drinking (She'd also been dating in this time on and off) she saw him with a lass (his new girlfriend). Guess what she does. She attacked him, punching him in the face and knocking him on the ground. When this was discussed at work everyone agreed she was a victim and he was a [email protected] I sometimes wonder if there is something mentally wrong with these people.

I actually started to lose faith in women after many years working there. I wonder if its the same for women having a job with mostly men.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Let me tell you about my friend. She cheated on her husband, divorced him, is taking half his pension, has now hooked up with the man cheated with, formed a domestic partnership, latched on to his lavish union benefits and health care, will get half his pension. Her mom is a widow, sleeping with two men and got both of them to sign over most of their assets to her. Her aunt did the same thing and even figured out how to snatch the house out from under the children of her domestic partner who died intestate while she drives around in a new Rolls Royce.


Family values


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

2long said:


> I'd make a theatrical show of sniffing the air and say "Tide must be out."
> 
> -ol' 2long




If you were up wind, you could have broken wind.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Just a hyenas pack reminiscing over their past kills.

They get excited while describing how they had gutted their prey, even before he had stopped moving.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Just a hyenas pack reminiscing over their past kills.
> 
> They get excited while describing how they had gutted their prey, even before he had stopped moving.


:iagree: In those quiet moments when each of them is alone it may be much harder to cover up the truth.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

But it was all OK, as the children were doing well. :wtf:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SteveK (Mar 15, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> It's worse. There were four of them.
> 
> All fairly upper class, too, sounded like they were professionals.



At my gym these discussions take place all the time. 

We would even hear the 20 something guys that were the ONS of some of these woman (cougars)talking about their flings openly.

The more conservative guys would always confide in my WW about how they could not believe what they were hearing.
She would agree with them on how disgusting these woman were !!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SteveK said:


> At my gym these discussions take place all the time.
> 
> We would even hear the 20 something guys that were the ONS of some of these woman (cougars)talking about their flings openly.
> 
> ...


Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Birds of a feather and all that.

Don't forget one of the primary reasons that cheaters surround themselves with cheaters: to support their decisions and help them rationalize it.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

treyvion said:


> They usually cheat in packs, men are the same way.


This is very true. I literally thought most men cheated because most of my friends were cheaters too.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I read a book on female infidelity. It was mostly anecdotal, but outlined about ten 'characteristics' of cheating women.

One of them was an age demographic of about 40 or so.

The other was being a professional woman, both in ease of plausible access to men in a social/professional manner and being more insulated from the fiscal effects of losing a husband.

Just food for thought.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

marduk said:


> Birds of a feather and all that.
> 
> *Don't forget one of the primary reasons that cheaters surround themselves with cheaters*: to support their decisions and help them rationalize it.


Very True...

My fww was a teacher and cheating with her principal. Her best friend at the school confided that she had affair with the same principal. This was all years before I found out the truth. They were best friends and talked almost every night. 

After DD, it was no longer "their" little secret. They haven't talked in years. 

Makes you wonder...


----------



## z_man (Nov 1, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> It's worse. There were four of them.
> 
> All fairly upper class, too, sounded like they were professionals.


Birds of a feather, flock together.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

RWB said:


> Very True...
> 
> My fww was a teacher and cheating with her principal. Her best friend at the school confided that she had affair with the same principal. This was all years before I found out the truth. They were best friends and talked almost every night.
> 
> ...


Did they compare notes? Nasty. 

The principal must have thought he was some kind of god. 
Hopefully he was exposed.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

staystrong said:


> Did they compare notes? Nasty.
> 
> The principal must have thought he was some kind of god.
> Hopefully he was exposed.


I found about him years later, when I caught my fww in affair with an BF from college. She talked (email) about having an affair with her Boss (principal) to her college POS BF.

Principal was a real home wrecker. He had been sleeping with married teachers in the system for years. Finally caught up with him and was forced to quit. Made up some BS story about returning to the classroom for follow his passion. 

Track him to the FL gulf coast in a small public elem school. After DD, I went scorched earth. I called the school system FL and talked with HR that hired him. I explained what kind of person they hired. He resigned that year.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Calibre1212 said:


> The state-of-mines...No conscience, no insight, no judgement nor decision-making ability, only unless, of course, it concerns their below-the-waist anatomy because that's exactly where their brains are. Send them on safari to Nigeria now.


I would be very careful, if I were you. This post is close to being racist.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> I would be very careful, if I were you. This post is close to being racist.


He could be alluding to the corruption of Nigeria. It's said to be a very corrupt country politically.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

z_man said:


> Birds of a feather, flock together.


They must have been Saltmarsh Sparrows

Can't post the link but you can google slvttiest bird (only not with a v)


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

treyvion said:


> He could be alluding to the corruption of Nigeria. It's said to be a very corrupt country politically.


I don't see any post to which he responded that had anything to do with what he is accusing him of.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

treyvion said:


> He could be alluding to the corruption of Nigeria. It's said to be a very corrupt country politically.


Possibly, but the "below the waist" reference makes it unlikely. But I was just giving a word of warning, nothing more. Carry on.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Yesterday evening I was minding my own business in a public place checking my emails and/or playing Farm Heroes Saga, when several woman of early to late middle age began talking behind me very loudly.
> 
> They had all, it transpired, cheated on their ex-partners.
> 
> ...


MATTMATT Im in the same part of the world and from my own experience it seems these convos are now fast becoming the norm. 2 weeks ago Im at a city centre bar about 5 girls around the 25 to 35 age area when the other side of a pillar. the convo wa an eye opener. They were with partners some were married as rings were on display and they were planning the next girls night out in the city when their male partners would not be there. They were planiig on good fun and even brought up guys names who they would text to tell them they were out on the town. One made the point that her partner was a grumpy sob and he deserved it another made the comment that she'd hit the dry time with here hubby as he was working all the time. so a good night out was needed to break that dry spell. 

I walked from the bar and continued to hear how bad their lives were because they're partners were working overtime for 3 weeks to get the cash in.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder if all their husbands are cheating on them, too? It seems that there may be some groups where both spouses are cheating routinely. A sort of keep up appearances for the marriage, but otherwise don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> Possibly, but the "below the waist" reference makes it unlikely. But I was just giving a word of warning, nothing more. Carry on.


Wow, learn something new every day. And here I thought everyone had something "below the waist"


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I wonder if all their husbands are cheating on them, too?


By the description of how they are conducting themselves in the restaurant, I'm sure that THEY probably don't think their husbands are cheating on such fabulous women as themselves


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I just think that this is the way society is going. Total lack of morals. Admitting this, in public, in a large group is basically telling the world that my word is meaningless. The worst part is the friends all do the same thing and agree it is okay. 

I would feel the same if it was a group of dudes. Just such a morally repugnant attitude about infedility.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

They are at the pinnacles of their lives. They are woman - free, passionate, untethered by the shackles of conventional morality. Career, motherhood, mommying the hubs.. a girl's gotta have some fun. You have only life to live - You go, girl!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> Possibly, but the "below the waist" reference makes it unlikely. But I was just giving a word of warning, nothing more. Carry on.


If it's about "below the waist", Nigeria doesn't rank much higher than the average here in the US, however there are other African nations where it is noticeably higher.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

naiveonedave said:


> I just think that this is the way society is going. Total lack of morals. Admitting this, in public, in a large group is basically telling the world that my word is meaningless. The worst part is the friends all do the same thing and agree it is okay.
> 
> I would feel the same if it was a group of dudes. Just such a morally repugnant attitude about infedility.


Just imagine the momentum each woman or the entire group provides to their members to cheat, and to keep them cheating, to keep them from feeling down or having guilt, excuses and made up stories. They would steamroll over a loving spouse.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

staystrong said:


> They are at the pinnacles of their lives. They are woman - free, passionate, untethered by the shackles of conventional morality. Career, motherhood, mommying the hubs.. a girl's gotta have some fun. You have only life to live - You go, girl!


It's the zest of narcissism, but there are even higher zests to conquer.

They really think that they are that special that a couple of men should share them, and be fully committed to them.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

If you REALLY want to see that any form of polite society is completely dead, gone, and never to return, watch a few episodes of Dance Moms.

Sure, its sensationalist reality crap, but still....The way these grown women, mothers behave is deplorable.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

iwontliedown said:


> :lol: :lol: I have no sympathy for that guy. And because of this girl I wouldn't lose my faith in women. Because if he is that doormat to be beaten down by a woman, he deserves to be treated that like that.
> And guess what, its not just women. Even men would treat that guy like s***. I know I would. So really can't blame that girl. I wonder how much respect the new girlfriend will have for him after seeing him that way? :rofl: :rofl:


So he shouldve smashed her? Your promoting heathen values? You are giving men a reality that does exist in many communities. Every man for himself, don't complain because it will be taken advantage of. Someone could be way wrong but be defended and protected and even you can be attacked because of being in the right. On that particular female, I just smell heathen, and it's really starting to stink badly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Mercifully spared the ravages of morality, decency and integrity...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

iwontliedown said:


> @Treyvion : "So he should've smashed her?" yes, definitely if the woman was the one who first to lay hand on him. Two tight slaps on her two cheeks.
> 
> Respect and honour is everything. It takes years to earn them and only a moment to lose them. People can earn the money they lost. But once respect is lost, it cannot be earned back. So guard it very carefully. And woman never loves a man they do not respect. Do you think that man will be able to earn any respect from his new girlfriend after the way his ex beat him up?
> 
> ...


Physically assaulting a female even in defense is a very hard call.

Some people won't respect you no matter what you do, you can fight back, even defeat them and they will keep on pissing back and forth, upping the ante.

I don't hate non-Christians. I was talking about promoting the reality tv housewives of Atlanta or Love and Hip hop always gossiping, dramaing and fighting values. By the way that level of deterioration and acceptance of it can get much much worse that we could ever imagine. TV and social media are powerful mediums. At every level that people are convinced and brainwashed are normal and acceptable there is a lower level.

I think the guy fell in love with the wrong one, and didn't understand what the hell he was dealing with.

I think the female was one to exploit a situation and dog her friend out who isn't fully on their guard. We can all be exploited. Of course with some of us the costs and retribution are much much greater.


----------

